# Several injured in explosion at Tree Top Condos in Gatlinburg



## Egret1986 (Feb 1, 2014)

(WBIR) Several people have been taken to the hospital after a gas leak and explosion in Gatlinburg, according to Marcy Claude, Gatlinburg's public information officer.

Claude said the incident happened shortly before 7:30pm Saturday at Tree Top Condos on Sherman Clabo Road.

Claude told 10News one person was taken by Life Star to UT Medical Center and two others were taken by ambulance to the hospital.

As of 8:30 p.m. Saturday, she said the fire is already out and crews are working to assess the area for damage.

She said there is structural damage to the Tree Top Condos building.

A 10News crew is on its way to the scene and we'll update this story as more information becomes available.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 1, 2014)

We are owners, praying for the people that got hurt.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Love this resort*

Hope everyone is ok.  We have stayed several times when we fly from California and meet up with our daughter and granddaughter.  We have always found the staff great and units wonderful.  Hopefully everyone and everything turns out fine.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 2, 2014)

*800 Building*

http://www.wbir.com/story/news/loca...ed-in-explosion-at-gatlinburg-resort/5130773/


----------



## shagnut (Feb 8, 2014)

How horrible.I liked that resort as it was nestled in the woods and close to the National Park . It was an older resort but kept up nicely.  Hope everyone is ok. shaggy


----------



## BarCol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Tree Tops update*

Yes hope the three individuals recover well.  We have a confirmed exchange there for April 6. 

Buildings 7, 8 and 9 are closed, but 9 will open this weekend. 7 and 8 no ETA on the reopening. RCI is calling people with confirmed exchanges there and are relocating within the resort if possible - which is what happened to us.


----------

